# 2006 X-trail Cold Air Intake



## labbink (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just bought a 2006 nissan x-trail bonavista and I wouldnt mind giving it a little more juice. Anyone know of a cold air intake I can get for it? And any other engine mods I could possibly do? Thanks


----------



## KiwiME (Mar 24, 2012)

My 2007 2.5 has one from the factory, surely yours does too?


----------



## labbink (Apr 20, 2012)

No unfortunately it doesn't. It has a regular looking small air intake that is made of plastic and has lots of twists and turns in it. I've been searching all over and haven't been able to find any aftermarket ones.


----------



## KiwiME (Mar 24, 2012)

Many CAIs simply draw in hot air from the engine compartment and will only make your car faster by making your wallet lighter. The stock intake on my 2007 2.5 draws in cold air and has a smooth transition to the filter.


----------

